# Backyard Herps



## lizardjasper (Jan 18, 2010)

Reptiles found within your fence line! How many are out there and we just don't notice them? Post your pics and let's start counting...

A friend of mine found this big girl next to her back veranda the other day. After awhile, she captured and took her down the road to some bushland to let her go. Isn't she just gorgoues?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice Diamond....
I have found within my fence line itself within 10 odd years, 1 x Bluetounge, 1 x Water Skink, numerous YF Whip Snakes, 1 x large RBB Snake, heaps of Fence Skinks, Grass Skinks, Garden Skinks, and Weasel Skinks, Frogs = 1 x Crinia, 1 x L.fallax, 1 x L. peronii. That's within my fence, found heaps more within 100 meters of the fence..


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 18, 2010)

Pics have been posted in previous threads, but we have had a couple of Eastern Blue Tongues, heaps of Golden (or Eastern?) Water Skinks (actually they've been busy, heaps of bubs getting around at the moment), the usual array of common garden skinks, & we've had about 10 Peron's Tree Frogs over this summer, some living in the metal pipes supporting the front gate. That's the ones I know about anyway, I'm sure there's been other herps that have gone unnoticed.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 18, 2010)

Tonksy said:


> That's the ones I know about anyway, I'm sure there's been other herps that have gone unnoticed.



Exactly!
I've had all kinds of skinks, geckos, frogs (don't know their names) 2 brown snakes, 2 eastern beardies, one tree snake


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 5 different skink species in my backyard and these are:
Wall Skinks, Common Garden Skinks, Grass Skinks, Weasel Skinks, Blue Tongued Skinks.
Would love to have some snake's around in my backyard but i live in suburbia, but i can go 5 minutes down the road and find some.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 18, 2010)

I have owned this property for the last 18 months, and in that time I have found the following - 



Oedura tryoni
Oedura robusta
Delma plebiae
Lialis burtonis
Pogona barbata
Anomolopus verreauxii
Calyptotis scutirostrum
Carlia foliorum
Cryptoblepharus virgatus
Ctenotus robustus
Cyclodomorphus gerrardi
Eulamprus tenuis
Lampropholis delicata
Saiphos equalis
Tiliqua scincoides
Cryptophis nigrescens
Pseudechis porphyriacus
Pseudonaja textilis
Cacophis squamulosus
Demansia pssamophis
Cacophis harriettae
Furina diadema
Boiga irregularis
Dendrelaphis punctulata
Tropidonophis mairii
Morelia spilota
I've also kept a list of the mammals, birds and amphibians that have called my property home too. It's for sale soon if anyone is interested


----------



## JasonL (Jan 18, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I have owned this property for the last 18 months, and in that time I have found the following -
> 
> I've also kept a list of the mammals, birds and amphibians that have called my property home too. It's for sale soon if anyone is interested



Why would I want to buy a list of animals for? lol....

yes, I know you mean the property


----------



## cris (Jan 18, 2010)

A list of the locals who share my yard
garden skinks
fence skinks
calyptotis scutirostrum
water dragons
pink tounges
Small Eulamprus of some sort
robust skinks

common tree snakes
marsh snakes
carpet snakes
white crowned snakes

eastern dwarf tree frogs
green tree frogs
striped marsh frogs

AHG's and cane toads.

In the past i have also seen - yellow faced whip snakes, blue tounges and eastern beardies. 

A few pics


----------



## Andrais (Jan 18, 2010)

blue tongues, shingles, skinks, there was ONCE a type of monitor but this was when i was really young and had no idea about reptiles  NEVER had a snake, dont know why, even before we had the dog we never saw them :S


----------



## webcol (Jan 18, 2010)

Garden skinks and a few spiders... Living in the city is boring..


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 18, 2010)

webcol, while my brother was living in Newcastle, he lived right near a golf course, and used to see all kinds of reptiles!

cris, well done to have gotton those photos! I couldn't get anywhere near the brown snake when it came into the yard last time, as it was striking at me then slithered (VERY fast) into the chook pen and through into the neighbours place. I went after it (to the fence line) but never saw it again. Then the neighbours blamed us for letting it into their property. Well yeah, ok, sure. I put it over your fence on purpose. After all, we don't live anywhere near where there might be tiapans and browns and jungles and other kinds of snakes. Idiots. I really don't like my neighbours. Can you tell? I also have a water dragon in my backyard, but he's um, yeah. Mine. I'd love to have wild ones here though!

And Jonno from ERD, I wouldn't have a clue what common names go with all those scientific names, but well done for having so many! I'd love a list of the birds if you could pm them to me. I also do a lot of twitching!
Keep em coming everyone!!


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 18, 2010)

mums: (city) garden skinks blue tongues Many rocket frogs live in my pond dads: (country) shingle backs bearded dragons blue toungs brown snakes frogs red bellys


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 18, 2010)

jonno you must have an awsome block, I would buy it if I had the money :lol: maybe you could stick a few pictures up of the habitat or some of the species. lets hope that it never gets cleared when you sell it, may I ask how many acres is it?


----------



## webcol (Jan 18, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> webcol, while my brother was living in Newcastle, he lived right near a golf course, and used to see all kinds of reptiles!
> 
> cris, well done to have gotton those photos! I couldn't get anywhere near the brown snake when it came into the yard last time, as it was striking at me then slithered (VERY fast) into the chook pen and through into the neighbours place. I went after it (to the fence line) but never saw it again. Then the neighbours blamed us for letting it into their property. Well yeah, ok, sure. I put it over your fence on purpose. After all, we don't live anywhere near where there might be tiapans and browns and jungles and other kinds of snakes. Idiots. I really don't like my neighbours. Can you tell? I also have a water dragon in my backyard, but he's um, yeah. Mine. I'd love to have wild ones here though!
> 
> ...



I live in the cbd, on an island in between 2 main roads. Surronded by car yards... I wonder if novacastrians can guess where i live?...


----------



## Rocket (Jan 19, 2010)

Having a 5000 acre fence line offers a few regardless of the fact I live in SE SA.

To name a few: Gehyra sp2n=44, Christinus marmoratus, Heteronotia binoei, Delma molleri, Ctenotus robustus, Tiliqua scincoides, Tiliqua rugosa, Ctenophorus decresii, Pogona barbata, Varanus gouldii, Pseudonaja textilis, Pseudechis porphyriacus and Parasuta spectabilis spectabilis.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

The only reptiles we see in the backyard are the ones we take outside to sun


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 19, 2010)

Presently: Lampropholis delicata, Lampropholis guichenoti, Saiphos equalis, Tiliqua scincoides, Hemiaspis signata. 

But one place I lived, oh boy, there were so many reptiles, just the snakes within 100m of the house were: Antairoserpens warro, Oxyuranus scutellatus, Morelia spilota mcdowelli, Antaresia maculosa, Aspidites melanocephalus, Dendrelaphis punctulata, and many more. It was a beachfront and I had green turtles and sea snakes within 100m of my house!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 19, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Presently: Lampropholis delicata, Lampropholis guichenoti, Saiphos equalis, Tiliqua scincoides, Hemiaspis signata.
> 
> But one place I lived, oh boy, there were so many reptiles, just the snakes within 100m of the house were: Antairoserpens warro, Oxyuranus scutellatus, Morelia spilota mcdowelli, Antaresia maculosa, Aspidites melanocephalus, Dendrelaphis punctulata, and many more. It was a beachfront and I had green turtles and sea snakes within 100m of my house!



and you moved???? :shock:


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 19, 2010)

everyone with a large variety is very lucky, my goal in life is to buy a house out somewhere like brigalow belt with a huge amount of land and conserve it for reptiles, remove weeds and pests, and find as many species on it as possible. presently I live somewhere with not many herps, we have had about 5 species of snakes in the backyard and about 5 species of lizards, its not really a herpers paradise, but hey it beats living in suburbia with just a few skinks.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 19, 2010)

JasonL said:


> and you moved???? :shock:



There are costs and benefits to living anywhere  even places where there are such awesome herps and this is the view from your driveway 



This is an Antairoserpens warro I found on the front doormat!


----------



## babba007 (Jan 19, 2010)

In the last 2 months we have had:
2 large coastal pythons ( I posted some pics of one of them)
1 yellow faced whip snake
4 hatchy eastern water dragons, 2 juvenilles and 2 adults
2 eastern bearded dragons
1 blue tongue
about a million asian house geckoes
endless toads
some stripey marsh frogs
some brown frog (not sure what it is)
and a partridge in a pear tree !


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 19, 2010)

I think just about everyone has had the asain house geckos!! Anyone know a good way of getting rid of them without hurting them? I end up catching the big ones and driving them over town and releasing them at Mcdonalds. lol


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 24, 2010)

Rocket said:


> Having a 5000 acre fence line offers a few regardless of the fact I live in SE SA.
> 
> To name a few: Gehyra sp2n=44, Christinus marmoratus, Heteronotia binoei, Delma molleri, Ctenotus robustus, Tiliqua scincoides, Tiliqua rugosa, Ctenophorus decresii, Pogona barbata, Varanus gouldii, Pseudonaja textilis, Pseudechis porphyriacus and Parasuta spectabilis spectabilis.



I would give anything to have a property that big!

As for my backyard i've got:

Eastern Blue Tongues
Garden Skinks
3 Toed Earless Skinks
Southern Marbled Geckos
Tree Dtellas
Thick-tailed Geckos
Eastern Brown Snakes

Nothing exciting.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 24, 2010)

gecko-mad, nothing wrong with milii and brown snakes, would love to have atleast one sort of gecko found around my house.


----------



## womapyth (Jan 24, 2010)

We have blue tongues, bearded dragons, carpet pythons, many are striped, green tree snakes, keelbacks, rough scale snakes, bandy bandy, blind snakes, eastern browns, red naped and whip snakes. We are on a small acreage on the Sunshine coast queensland


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 24, 2010)

thats not a bad list. don't know if I added mine yet, if I did sorry, heres my list

bandy bandy
eastern small eyed snake
blackish blind snake
marsh snake
green tree snake
diamond python
eastern blue tongued skink
delicate garden skink
calyptotis ruficauda
jacky dragon

think thats it, they are the only species we have seen in the past 10 years.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 24, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> gecko-mad, nothing wrong with milii and brown snakes, would love to have atleast one sort of gecko found around my house.



Then your not looking hard enough


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish that was the case but no, for some reason my area lacks geckos, I can travel 25 km and see oedura robusta, and 50km and I can see saltuarius moritzii and common scaly foots, burtons legless lizards but for some reason my little area is gecko-less.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 24, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> I wish that was the case but no, for some reason my area lacks geckos, I can travel 25 km and see oedura robusta, and 50km and I can see saltuarius moritzii and common scaly foots, burtons legless lizards but for some reason my little area is gecko-less.



I find that very hard to believe, but atleast you can see live legless lizards!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2010)

I just found a small RBB in the backyard, hope the dog doesn't stick his nose near it...


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 29, 2010)

lucky you, I havn't seen any herps other then garden skinks in the past few months. do you have a bush garden Jason? you seem to have a fair few species hanging around.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, the Royal N.P. is about 70 meters from my fence, and I have a native garden and atm my mower is in for service and the grass is about 40cm long... I guess my wife will make me pick the mower up asap, the snake was too crafty for me and got away, problem is I snake proofed about 80% of my fence line so it may not get out for some time. Only a week back the kids found a YF Whippy 50 meters up the road. Around here over summer, snakes are a weekly thing....


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

So cool! I was going to put this up sometime, but this seems perfect! I found it in a Burkes backyard magazine, and couldn't resist!







Great to see some people don't just grab the shovel...


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Great to see some people don't just grab the shovel...



A shovel??? why, I could get $200 bucks on petlink :lol:


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

JasonL said:


> A shovel??? why, I could get $200 bucks on petlink :lol:


lol


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful looking snake, hey. Hope it's still alive...


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds good Jason, Have you snake proofed the yard so you don't have any run ins with snakes and your dog or so your kids are safe? maybe they are getting in through holes if they are small snakes, we should get more snakes in where I am, I am not sure why they are not around much, I am thinking maybe because my dad mows the grass short so there is to much open area for there liking, we do have some thick gardens but they are like islands surrounded by a sea of lawns. plus anything fallen gets burnt, no logs or branches around, lots of rats and mice around, but again we have seen like 3 diamond pythons in all our life here, I think it was the same one each time. I would love to have a garden that is reptile friendly, I tried to do it with bush rocks I got out of our cleared gardens, but dad went and took my whole pile and made them into garden edges, what a waste!


----------



## Steman (Jan 30, 2010)

i had a visitor this afternoon in my garden. i noticed it while sitting at my computer and was quite surprised to find it in my yard with the 2 dogs. i only have a very small block (608m2). so heres some pictures.
when i was still at my parents place we had water dragons and bearded dragons all over the place, even found a blue tongue with half a tail drowning in the pool one day. luckily i noticed it otherwise it would have been a goner for sure.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats a funny looking eastern bluey steman. I like


----------



## Steman (Jan 30, 2010)

i was surprised to see it in my yard. i had a bluey sitting at my front door the day i moved in here but never saw it again because of the dogs.

heres a pic of the big beardy at my parents place


----------



## jinin (Jan 30, 2010)

I have EWDs, Blueys every now and then... Leaf Tails. Green Tree Snake which comes out very year about 2 times a year we see it.
The Odd brown and a massive RBB which went down the drain.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 31, 2010)

Steman said:


> even found a blue tongue with half a tail drowning in the pool one day. luckily i noticed it otherwise it would have been a goner for sure.


I'm soooo glad you saved it!!!

I go to a doctor becaue I get really bad allergies. I see him once every 6 months, and I always take a lizard along. He just adores seeing them, and has taken pictures of them with his camera to show all his other doctor friends back down in Brisbane. Anyway, I've gotten him quite interested in reptiles now, and he has shown me a couple of pictures he's taken of an EWD in his pool down at the Gold Coast, and also a huge diamond python of some kind in the same pool. It was lying at the bottom and he fished it out thinking it was dead but it flicked his tongue at the doc and caught it's breath and slithered away!
Was very cool to see the pictures on the Docs phone!
Funny how people open up when they start talking about reptiles!!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2010)

A couple of visitors to my backyard in Darwin -


----------



## punisherSIX (Jan 31, 2010)

I read this topic so jealous of everyone having only Asian house geckos until in the past week I found an Eastern brown snake and a Carpet python!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 1, 2010)

I found a Golden Crown across the road last night whilst jogging..


----------



## lizardjasper (Jun 26, 2010)

Found this GTS the other day down the bush, about 200 meters from the house. I shooed away the birds who were intent on causing some harm, and as thanks he posed for me several times before climbing up the tree and blending with the canopy! Beautiful specimen, would have been the full 1.3 to 1.5 meters.


----------

